# 0-4-2 Athearn circa 1960?



## csr0831 (Aug 19, 2014)

Evening Gents....

I have what I think is a 0-4-2 Athearn steamer which I am told is fairly rare and was made for only a few years in the early 60's? Ring a bell with anyone? Anyway, I digress.....it doesn't run, so I decided to take it apart and see if I could figure out why. I got the boiler and cab off without too much trouble and unscrewed the weight that covered with the boiler. moter came off with no trouble. Here in lies the problem......I cannot figure out how to get what I would call the running gear out. There appears to be a short driveshaft that is attached to a brass worm gear. However the worm gear seems to be encased in some kind of cover (for lack of a better description). I have taken all the screws out from the bottom and there is a pan (again. for lack of a better term) that covers the main drive gear, but it doesn't want to come off....I can pry one end of it up a little, but I don't want to put too much stress on it for fear of breaking it. I can't find where it "snaps" off so I must be missing something? I need to get the wheels/axles off because the wheels are slipping on the axle. If anyone could offer some guidance, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


Chris


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Take picture on parts, so, everyone will know the answer to tell you.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionAthearn/Assembly Explosion Athearn 0-4-2T.jpg


----------



## csr0831 (Aug 19, 2014)

I was getting ready to post pics, but it doesn't look like I need to...thank you for the instructions on the 0-4-2T...it looks as though the parts I am trying to get off just snap off...I was concerned about putting too much pressure on them.....I shall proceed again.....slowly. Thanks again!!


----------



## csr0831 (Aug 19, 2014)

Greetings....

I am trying to fix this loco (Athearn Little Monster, 0-4-2). As you can see in the photos the axle gear is split allowing the axle haves to rotate independantly of the gear. Does anyopne know where I can get a replacment or of a reliable way to fix the gear? Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Their biggest failing point...these guys might be able to help... http://www.nwsl.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## csr0831 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the help...didn't find exactly what I needed in their stock, so I left my info and the measurements, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Try a line of super glue in the crack and squeeze the gear back together. It's rare to find these with non-cracked gears. I'm lucky mine ain't cracked.


----------



## csr0831 (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought about that, but I figured that there has got to be oil residue in and around the crack so I didn't know if it would bond. however, It's certainly worth a try, thanks!


----------

